# My cat goes crazy with dirty socks..Why?



## Lineth

Danna likes dirty socks. I come home from the gym, take off my shoes and she is just there waiting for me to take off my socks. As soon as I do. She bites them, rolls several times on the floor. Rolls and rolls as if she is playing with them. I have tried with clean sock, and she doesn't even pay attention to them. She does the same with my husband's socks. Is she a dirty cat or what? Although I have to admit is funny how crazy she goes with the dirty socks...


----------



## tarah44

They must love the strong odour or something. Angel does the same thing to my boyfriends dirty socks or his sweaty work shirts. As soon as he comes home he sheds his work clothes (construction worker so he sweats all day) and she rolls around in them paying special attention to the armpit area. She has done it to his underwear too! It's weird cuz she does not do that to my stuff nor my daughters, just the man stuff from the man she doesn't like very much! Cats are perplexing animals.


----------



## Rebbie

This reminds me...

My Himalayan Cat Goma Blog

Animals seem to like stinky things. Ella used to sticked her entire nose and her face into my stinkiest shoes and SLEEP like that, Bailey rolls in the stinkiest stuff she can find while out on walks (usually dead animals... ugh.), and I have met cats that stick their noses in my armpits.

I just shrug and attribute it to them not registering 'gross' smells like we do.


----------



## Lineth

*Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww*

My socks are always wet because I sweat a lot at the gym. My feet don't stink at all but she likes my socks...I don't like her playing with dirty socks but I've tried to give her clean socks and she won't play with them. I can say now she is a dirty lover cat. lol...


----------



## nicole78

lol That's hilarious. Easy cat to please.


----------



## BotanyBlack

Possibly the same reason that Jack sleeps with his head stuffed in my OHs shoes....:wink


----------



## Lineth

*jajjajjajajja*



BotanyBlack said:


> Possibly the same reason that Jack sleeps with his head stuffed in my OHs shoes....:wink


I guess cats like the bad life when it comes to odors :wink:wink:catmilk


----------



## Lineth

*I know huh..*



nicole78 said:


> lol That's hilarious. Easy cat to please.


Yes, she is. I buy her toys a lot of toys, but she prefers shoe laces instead very cheap cat...lol


----------



## jusjim

One word. Salt. OK! Two. Salty sweat.

Zenobi loved to lick the back of my hands if I'd been sweating. Missy's not quite the same, but she does get interested in sweaty hands.


----------



## Penny135

At least she doesnt grab your underwear out of the laundry to play with like my ceasar did. lol


----------



## catloverami

Alkee goes nuts over any guests' shoes....you'd think they walked around in catnip. Zuba sniffs at them, but doesn't get the buzz like she does. She doesn't do it to my shoes or my hubbies, just people who visit. Go figure....


----------

